# Panoxetine 10 mg



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Panoxatine 10mg. My doctor just perscribed this for me and said that its a common drug for people with ibs, she said it would help with some of the discomfort and a little of the depression. Has anyone ever been on this before and has it worked for you or not?


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think you might mean paroxetine which is the generic name for Paxil. I've been on it since October. I started out at the 10mg dose and went all the way up to 40mg. I really like the way it makes me feel. I also started taking calcium at the same time so I'm not sure which one is helping me so much. It is kind of hard to get used to the paxil. It gave me bad headaches and messed with my sleeping schedule for a couple of weeks. Once I got over the initial side effects it's pretty nice to take. I did notice once I got up to 40mg I began to sweat all the time. It's really gross. I'm going to go back down in my dosage and see if I can't get off of it now that I feel better and I'm not paranoid about bathroom issues all the time. It might be worth a try to see how it works for you. It works differently for everyone.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey yah sorry about that yah i guess it is just paxil, I was reading it off the Rx my doc just gave me and you know how doctors writing can be crazy. Yah she didn't really tell me much about the drug she just gave it to me, told me it was a common antidepressent used for ibs patients mainly for the discomfort of it all and that's all she really said. This site is awesome for finding out first hand info. I feel a bit better about taking it now, I was a little sceptical about going on an antidepressant at first but it sounds like it might make my life a little easier so I think I'm gonna give it a try. My ibs has worsened recently after having it for 17 years and frankly I'm at the point where I am willing to pretty much try anything to help. I get severe migranes on average about 1-4 times a month, not too often but often enough and I was wondering about the headache thing.Do you think the paxil dosage had anything to do with the headaches? How long did you wait till you increased your dose and how can you tell if and when you need an increase in dosage?


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Angel, Just in case you haven't seen it, there's an antidepressant forum here~http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/frm/f/79310261Lots of paxil talk. "Head pain" is listed as a common side effect of paxil, on the mile long side effect list~http://www.rxlist.com/drugs/mono-9095-PARO...al&pagenumber=6


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah thanks.I discovered this site a while ago but only just started using it and like right after i posted that i found the drug postings and realized i should have put it there. This whole mssg board thing is all new to me and i'm just learning the ropes. I love it, I think this is the greatest site on earth!


----------



## 17614 (Jan 25, 2006)

I took paxil with great results. took my D away completely along with the anxiety. For me it takes a long time to start working...at 3-6 months so stick with it! It works.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Birtha for the info! That makes me feel better about it.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I tried Paxil but couldnt keep with it because of the nausea and it made my D much worse. Keep in mind though I was on the 25mg. I am now on ELavil which seems to be working great with my Lotronex, no D since I started it over a month ago. As for after meal cramping I take 1/2 a 5mg Pamine before eating.


----------



## 23739 (Apr 23, 2006)

I just recently was on Paxil and gave up after 3 weeks of nausea and bad D. Usually my IBS is on and off, but the whole time I was on the Paxil it was consistently bad and I ended up not eating much. I have Gen. Anxiety Disorder and have panic attacks, so I need to be on something, but the Paxil made me feel horrible. I think it's very much a personal thing - what doesn't work for me or the next person may work for you.


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think paxil is just really hard to get used to taking. I can't believe tltrull that you got started on 25mg. It took me a month to work up to 20mg. The initial side effects are awful but I was already feeling awful and never leaving my house anyways so I decided to deal with it. Plus I was prepared for them.


----------



## 21985 (May 4, 2006)

Hi - I have been on Paxil 40 mg for 12 years and can confirm that it did relieve my IBS. However, after recently trying to wean myself off this drug, I experienced withdrawal symptoms so severe and disabling that I had to go back on it again. I am currently taking 10 mg, have my IBS diarrhea back again and will now proceed to wean more slowly. Did your doctor discuss the withdrawal issues with Paxil? Shame on him/her if it wasn't stressed, since they know so much more now than they did when I started taking it.I implore you to visit www.paxilprogress.org and read up on Paxil and then choose a different treatment plan.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah, my doc didnt' discuss it much with me she litterally just gave it to me and said it would help. I actually have an appt with her on tue and I am going to request to see a specialist. I pretty much have d everyday so the d side affect probably wouldn't bother much. At this point I'm willing to try anything. I've had ibs-d for 17 years now and it's worsened recently and I'm so stressed out about it cause it's ruining my life! GGrrrr I just wish people understood the seriousness of this disease and how much it actually does affect our everyday lives. Thanks for all the info everybody it's a great help.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Does anybody know the aprox cost of paxil? I am currently unemployed and don't have insurance. Times are real tight right and I can't really afford to spend much on drugs. Does anyone have a cost efficient drug that does almost the same thing? I have ibs-d on occasion c and of course I also have some depression to go along with this stupid disease! My stomach is usually pretty uneasy all day long no matter what(butterflies,rolling,grumbling). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

30 tabs ### WalgreensPAXIL 10MG TABLETS $96.99 Generic available: PAROXETINE 10MG TABLETS $66.99


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Huggenkiss:I can't believe tltrull that you got started on 25mg.


I should have mentioned I was on the CR(sustained release) and it was also for anxiety/depression and sleeping issues, not just my IBS.


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't believe how expensive medications are without insurance. There is no way I could afford that. Luckily with my insurace it costs $2.46 for a months worth.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow! I don't know how I'm gonna be able to afford anythng right now it all sounds so expensive without insuance! This sucks!


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I know what you mean, the cost of medications is ridiculous! I could never afford my meds(which I need to function) without insurance. My Lotronex alone would be like $500. I currently pay $70 per month in copays for 3 meds I am on. My doc has mentioned doubling my dose of Lotronex if my D comes back. Could you imagine the cost? Hubby also takes meds that add up to $70 in copays per month($350 easy with no ins.).To think we would need $1000-$2000 in meds per month just boggles the mind!


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SunKissedAngel:Wow! I don't know how I'm gonna be able to afford anythng right now it all sounds so expensive without insuance! This sucks!


BTW, if you use Drugstore.com you can get Generic Paxil(Paroxetine HCl) for $30.99/30 day supply. This may be a more affordable option.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info tltrull, it's definately an option.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SunKissedAngel:Thanks for the info tltrull, it's definately an option.


It wont hurt to check prices of other meds you may take as well. Many you can get 50% or even more off retail pharmacy prices.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

If you are paying for your Paxil yourself - you may want to ask your doctor to prescribe the generic paroxetine as 20 mg and then you can cut them in half. 20 mg is nowhere near twice the price of 10 mg. Ask you doctor if that is an option for you --- it works with some medications - and the Paxil has a "break line" on it, so I suspect it is okay to cut it.


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah that's deffinately a good idea. I'll ask my doc about it. Thanks


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

FYI, as you guys know, there is an FDA warning that all antidepressants increase suicidal tendencies in children 18 and under. The FDA also later added that there's a slight increase in risk for adults, particularly seniors.AND NOW--On Friday(May 12th), the FDA and Glaxssmithkline issued a new *BLACK BOX * warning for Paxil CR. *Paxil has now been found to increase suicide in all adults, particularly those aged 18-30*...http://www.pharmalive.com/News/index.cfm?a...3&categoryid=56And more info should be out later this year~~" 'Later on in the year, whenever the FDA is ready, a large pooled analysis with all the companies and all the drugs will see if they find similar things in the adult data.'Paxil is a popular antidepressant drug although it has no longer had market exclusivity. In April, Glaxo had reported that sales of the drug in the first quarter had fetched $304 million."Paxil increases suicide attempts in adults


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

The warnings that get issued with paxil seem really strange to me. I thought drugs like paxil were made to help with depression which can be tied to thoughts of suicide. Why would a side effect of these drugs be something that they are supposed to help fix? Weird!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Huggenkiss, It's crazy, isn't it? And its legal. But acc to the following article, SSRIs are good in abt 70-80% cases of severe disabling depression...at least at first, then a diff SSRI, or more than one, must be taken to get the same effect~http://www.womentowomen.com/depressionanxi...depressants.aspThe study bringing about the new black box warning for Paxil was actually suppressed, but had to be FDA released due to a lawsuit made public last Feb~http://www.breggin.com/courtfiling.pbreggin.2006.htmlThe study shows suicide attempts go up regardless of whether the patient had been mildly or severely depressed or had anxiety prior to going on the Paxil.The #s of attempts were relatively small, but statistically significant because none of the placebo patients attempted suicide.Agitation & violent tendencies also go up.But they make over a billion dollars a year on Paxil--that kind of money equals power. Now THAT'S depressing.T-


----------



## 16923 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was on 10mgs of Paroxetine and went up to 20mgs. I was in a bad state of depression when I first started on it so noticed a major improvement within 30 minutes of first taking it. (I know they say give it 2 weeks or so to work but honestly - it WAS 30 minutes. That's how bad I was at the time).It worked tremendously on my IBS-D also. I hardly had an attack in the 3 years I was on the medication. I did have some frustrating side effects but at the time I was just thankful not to be depressed or suffering from D.


----------

